# Bad thermostat?



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had my '95 V6 4x4 XE for about 2 years now. Ever since I've had it, the highest my fluids temp gauge will raise to about 1/4 (maybe a skosh less) way up. I never really thought about it that much since the truck runs great. But lately I've been thinking about it. I think my thermostat may be bad, but I don't know for sure. If it is, how important is it to take care of it? Thanks


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if it was sticking maybe.. check fan clutch first..


----------



## coolen (Jul 17, 2008)

Thepeelsessions said:


> I've had my '95 V6 4x4 XE for about 2 years now. Ever since I've had it, the highest my fluids temp gauge will raise to about 1/4 (maybe a skosh less) way up. I never really thought about it that much since the truck runs great. But lately I've been thinking about it. I think my thermostat may be bad, but I don't know for sure. If it is, how important is it to take care of it? Thanks


I was in the exact same situation as you over the summer a few months back. I tried my fan first, it didn't change anything- but once I put a new thermostat in, all was good.

That's just my experience.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thermostats can stick open or you might have a low temp thermostat fitted. But as has been said check to see that the cooling fan is cutting out when it should and not running all of the time. The only way to check the thermostat is to pull it out. My Pulsar barely has ever shown more than 1/4 on the temp gauge and everything on it is as it should be.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please...


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

The components of your cooling system are designed to bring your engine up to optimum operating temperature and keep it there. 

If your temperature gage is fluctuating more than slightly, then you have a sticky thermostat, an open thermostat or defective fan clutch. Check them out as recommended previously. If the thermostat and fan clutch check out, you don't want to hear about the third option.

If it maintains an even temperature then you need to determine if it's the correct temperature. Most shops have laser temperature gages and can tell you the engine's temperature by lifting the hood and pointing at the running engine. If it's running close to the correct temperature, all is well. You have a funky gage, sender or maybe slightly weak thermostat. Forget about it until some other symptom appears. Since your truck is running 'great', I suspect this may be the case. If it's running below temperature, replace the thermostat.


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

Mine does the exact same thing. Runs absolutely perfect. Never really botherd me because of it. But from dead cold to fully warmed up it will never go above that 1/4 mark like you had said. And my heat hasnt really been the best. Now I might go throw a new Tstat in for the hell of it. Mabe it will fix everything.


----------



## dilardi (Jan 5, 2010)

My heat hasn't been really working either and when I start driving the temp gauge drops from 1/4 to often below the lowest line. (exterior temps are aroudn 15 degrees right now). Can the Thermostat being stuck OPEN cause the heat to not work properly as well?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

did you even read old guys post ????


----------



## a89fiveoh (Sep 12, 2009)

Just replaced my T-stat an hour ago. Temp gauge is working normally now and everything is good. Doesnt stop at 1/4 temp anymore. Did not notice too much variation in the heat inside the cab but as far as operating temp, its much better.


----------

